# Can anyone help?



## mailee (24 Mar 2007)

I am using Sketchup on my computer which is as follows:
Pentium 4, 2Gig processor, 512 meg of ram, with a Radion 9200 with 128meg ram card. 
It works fine with most of my designs but when I have something very complicated with a lot of layers it seems to get bogged down when I rotate around the model becoming jerky and reverting to wireframe. Could this be that I need more Ram in the computer or a better graphic card in the machine? :?


----------



## houtslager (24 Mar 2007)

I've had the same problem , try switching the texture off

if that does not work I'm sure the SU resident maestro will be along soon


----------



## SketchUp Guru (25 Mar 2007)

Will I do?

Houtslager's got the right idea. Turning off textures will help. The problem you're running into is related to your video card. SketchUp is sending more data than the card's RAM can handle in time. 

There are some things you can do that will help. These involve doing things to keep the file size down. Use components when possible, reduce the number segments used to make arcs and circles, eliminate faces and line segments that aren't visible. Wait until the end before applying textures and save the cool display styles for output.

You can attempt to improve the behavior by changing the check box selections under Window>Preferences>Open GL.

I hope that helps.

Dave


----------



## mailee (25 Mar 2007)

Well Dave & Houselager it looks like I may need to upgrade my video card. I tried turning off the textures with no results, I then went to the OpenGL and tried ticking a couple of boxes one at a time without success. I even tried turning some of the layers off but all it did was turn more smoothly in wireframe! I have to admit there are a lot of layers on it and it is quite a large file. I will have to be more frugal in future when I am designing large complicated designs I guess.


----------



## Adam (25 Mar 2007)

mailee":1bvtdg9x said:


> or a better graphic card in the machine? :?



Have you upgraded to the latest drivers? Solved all my problems with it being jerky.

Adam


----------



## SketchUp Guru (25 Mar 2007)

Adam":1c0xp3xh said:


> mailee":1c0xp3xh said:
> 
> 
> > or a better graphic card in the machine? :?
> ...



Oops. I thought we'd covered that one. My mistake for missing it.


----------



## mailee (25 Mar 2007)

Hmm, no I haven't, I shall give it a try thanks.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (25 Mar 2007)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## mailee (25 Mar 2007)

Well downloaded the latest drivers from ATI and nothing has changed. I think maybe the file is just too big for Sketchup at 7meg. It is still very jerky and turns into wirefrme when I try to rotate it. It takes a while to load the file too so this makes me think it is just too big. Oh well thanks guys, you tried.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Mar 2007)

7 Megs? Holey buckets! What are you drawing that makes such a large file? :shock:


----------



## mailee (27 Mar 2007)

Well Dave I thought I would try and put my workshop plans together i their entirety, and did. I have multiple layers with outer cladding, inner cladding, frame, flooring, joists, electrics, insulation, roofing, veranda, ETC well you get the gist. Hence it is a big file now. I supoose I should have made seperate files for each of them but then I couldn't combine them. Not often I get a design so big so not had the problem before. Usually as you can probably tell it is small pieces of furniture or gates.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Mar 2007)

Actually, you could make separate files for each part and then import them as components into an overall sort of view. I can understand that with all the stuff you are showing it would make a large file but I'd be willing to bet we could make it much smaller than it is.


----------



## Benchwayze (2 Apr 2007)

Hi Mailee,

I don't know if you are aware, but www.driveragent.com will scan your PC for free and tell you what hardware needs updated drivers. Whether or not you get the drivers from their links to the makers' sites is up to you, as you need to pay an annual sub. However, you will know if any of your drivers are shaky.

If the chipset drivers for your motherboard need updating for instance, that can cause all kinds of problems.

HTH.
John ccasion5:


----------



## mailee (3 Apr 2007)

Thanks Dave and thanks Benchwayze, I will try both suggestions when I have more time. This week I am fitting doors and next week I have another kitchen fit so I am busy for a while and will not get much time on the computer other than to run off designs. Will of course let you know how it goes when i do. Thanks again for the help. :wink:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (3 Apr 2007)

Well, if you can find someplace to host the 7Mb SKP file so I can download it, I'd be happy to take a look at it. Actually I think my e-mail acct would accept it if you want to send it that way. If you have Skype we might be able to do a file transfer through them.


----------



## Benchwayze (3 Apr 2007)

You're welcome Mailee,
Happy designing.

Me? I plan on the back of an envelope, or in an artists' sketch book. The nearest I get to a 'blue-print' is an olde-worlde technical-drawing, using pencil. rule, T-square and set-square... When I need to see how something really will look. Oh yes, and I do make fullsize drawings for things like chair seat angles! 

Good Luck on the shop-build.

John


----------

